# Neapolitan: sogn'eddoro piezz'e core



## Alicia Translator

Ciao! necesito por favor que alguien me diga qué significa esta expresión italiana (napolitana al parecer). Me la han enviado así escrita por sms:

"sogn'eddoro piezz'e core"

grazie!


----------



## Najwa83

*Pues parece ser: "sogni d'oro, pezzo di cuore mio", "que duermas bien, cariño mio". Pero esperemos las respuestas de los nativos...*


----------



## Alicia Translator

Najwa83 said:


> *Pues parece ser: "sogni d'oro, pezzo di cuore mio", "que duermas bien, cariño mio". Pero esperemos las respuestas de los nativos...*


 
ah si? ....


----------



## irene.acler

Alicia Translator said:


> Ciao! Sono spagnola ed il mio italiano non è molto buono (ho imparato così senza di libri perché sono due mesi che abito a Roma!) e mi hanno scritto un messaggio con questa frase alla fine: "sogn'eddoro piezz'e core" Non capisco niente! Mi sembra napoletano no? Ma cosa vuole dire?
> 
> Grazie a tutti!


 
Ciao!
sogn'eddoro = sogni d'oro
core = cuore
Ma putroppo non so cosa significa piezz'e (non sono napoletana).
Aspettiamo qualcuno di quelle parti..


----------



## Najwa83

*Zi..muy potito...*


----------



## Alicia Translator

Grazie per i correzionni!


----------



## perplessa

Non sono napoletana nemmeno io..ma quel "piezz'e" sicuramente significa "pezzo di".. 
Nel dialetto napoletano si dice "piezz'e core"..pezzo di cuore. Ad esempio è nel detto "i figghi su piezz'e core" (i figli sono pezzi di cuore).


----------



## fitter.happier

Alicia Translator said:


> Grazie per i *le* correzionni!


----------



## Alicia Translator

uf... mi dispiace ma soltanto ho imparato così ascoltando gli italiani!


----------



## sabrinita85

Najwa83 said:


> *Pues parece ser: "sogni d'oro, pezzo di cuore mio", "que duermas bien, cariño mio". Pero esperemos las respuestas de los nativos...*


Sí, eso es.
Literalmente sería: _(Que hagas) Sueños de oro, pedazo de corazón_.



Najwa83 said:


> *Zi..muy potito...*


¿_Potito_?
¿Qué significa en ese contexto?


----------



## Grekh

Najwa83 said:


> *Zi..muy potito...*


 
¿Qué es potito?


----------



## Alicia Translator

potito = bonito



es una forma de decirlo pronunciando mal a propósito


----------



## pixma

Alicia Translator said:


> potito = bonito
> 
> 
> 
> es una forma de decirlo pronunciando mal a propósito


 
Sólo aclarar, por si esta explicación deja alguna duda, que ese "potito" no es una invención al azar. Cualquier español comprende (y muchos alguna vez la habrán usado) esa palabra, sólo que pertenece a un registro muy coloquial y sólo con ánimo de bromear (o hacer un poco el tonto). Vamos, que no se utiliza habitualmente.


----------



## valy822

Non c'è più bisogno del mio aiuto.
Ciò che è stato detto è corretto.
_Sogni d'oro, sei un pezzo del mio cuore / parte del mio cuore._


----------



## sabrinita85

Alicia Translator said:


> potito = bonito
> 
> 
> 
> es una forma de decirlo pronunciando mal a propósito





pixma said:


> Sólo aclarar, por si esta explicación deja alguna duda, que ese "potito" no es una invención al azar. Cualquier español comprende (y muchos alguna vez la habrán usado) esa palabra, sólo que pertenece a un registro muy coloquial y sólo con ánimo de bromear (o hacer un poco el tonto). Vamos, que no se utiliza habitualmente.


Muchas gracias por las explicaciones


----------

